# Aika Village Update 2?



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2018)

Today I visited Aika Village. I noticed that a few things changed. "I Love You" was all over the town.


Then, the left room in the second house (the stool maze) was changed. There was a ton of black dolls eating with Aika staning by a rotten turnip. 

Also, there was an extra room in the 3rd house, but I was too scared to check it out. In the back room,  there were painting of Aika's family all over the place, including a photo of a woman and a child. I think that the creator of Aika hacked the images of the woman and child into the game (and also the eyes in the 2nd house).



I think the four Aika's say the same thing as before but I'll upload the pics of Aika here.


That's all I checked out. I was too afraid to check out the other rooms, but If anybody could visit the town and see what else has changed, thank you.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 22, 2018)

I didn't like it much. 

I went there a little while ago and thought it was ok, but not anymore.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 23, 2018)

KingKyle said:


> I think that the creator of Aika hacked the images of the woman and child into the game (and also the eyes in the 2nd house).


Could also be designs, at least I thought the eyes in the 2nd house are designs.

Otherwise, it's interesting to see that the creator of Aika villager still update the town. 
Guess since there are so many new items thanks to the Welcome amiibo update, there 
now more possibilities to create new parts.


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 23, 2018)

Plankton said:


> Could also be designs, at least I thought the eyes in the 2nd house are designs.
> 
> Otherwise, it's interesting to see that the creator of Aika villager still update the town.
> Guess since there are so many new items thanks to the Welcome amiibo update, there
> now more possibilities to create new parts.



Yeah, they are designs. But the creator of Aika village could have just gotten a .png/.jpeg of some scary eyes (why did they have to make them so creepy?) and put them into designs using hacks. Or the creator was just a really good artist. I also don't understand how ACNL was released in Japan on November 8, 2012 and Aika Village was first uploaded on November 9, 2012. How did the creator manage to do all that stuff in one day? (4 houses, weeds, flowers, perfect fruit, complex designs, ect).


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 23, 2018)

KingKyle said:


> I also don't understand how ACNL was released in Japan on November 8, 2012 and Aika Village was first uploaded on November 9, 2012. How did the creator manage to do all that stuff in one day? (4 houses, weeds, flowers, perfect fruit, complex designs, ect).


Hm, ok, that's a good question. Maybe time traveling? But even then it's quite impossible, especially
because of the PWP's, I doubt that the creator had so much luck to get the PWPs he/she needed 
for the town in just one day. I don't know, was hacking already a think back then when the game 
came out? Also, is actually something known about the creator? I never saw a name or any 
information about the person who made the town at all...


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 23, 2018)

Plankton said:


> Hm, ok, that's a good question. Maybe time traveling? But even then it's quite impossible, especially
> because of the PWP's, I doubt that the creator had so much luck to get the PWPs he/she needed
> for the town in just one day. I don't know, was hacking already a think back then when the game
> came out? Also, is actually something known about the creator? I never saw a name or any
> information about the person who made the town at all...



I think there was an interview with the creator in Japan, I'm not sure


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 23, 2018)

KingKyle said:


> I think there was an interview with the creator in Japan, I'm not sure



Oh, I didn't knew that. I will check out later if I maybe find something about it.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 25, 2018)

I think that the black dolls could be bullies (maybe she is bullied because of family issues?) that stole Aika's lunch money or something so she had to eat trash. And I guess the diary pages were updated to show that it was full of her mom. I'm not sure. Is anyone sure what the complete story of Aika village is?


----------



## rynlol (Mar 26, 2018)

I interpreted the black dolls room as if she was at school or a park and everyone was eating lunch while Aika had to eat trash since her parents were dead or didn’t take proper care of her. I’m not really good with the aika village theories lol


----------



## CJODell62 (Oct 11, 2018)

I've never visited Aika Village.


----------



## thepinkppg (Nov 5, 2018)

i havent been since last year but i remember seeing run throughs on youtube about the first version. i had to look through several forums to even find the updated dream code for it. i dont remember much abt the version i went through but it was still overall very creepy and chilling to create my own theories. i dont think places like these are supposed to be dwindled down to just ‘creepy’, its an art piece as well as thought invoking


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 6, 2018)

The town may have been changed since the second big update, but not too much.
I've seen them say about it on Twitter.
They were playing Pocket Camp too, I don't know if they do anymore, though.


----------

